# Mule Deer Mount



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a mule deer mount that lost it's hair. 
It's not a super large or even extra large just a regular large so I would like to buy a replacement cape This is legal as I have checked with the G anf F. So if any one gets a large muley buck with little horns save the cape as I will buy it.

Just send me a PM thru this site. Thanks for you consideration, good luck and be careful out there


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Go to taxidermy.net, you should be able to easily find a replacement cape there.


----------

